# Webco



## brassbusterpc (Mar 1, 2012)

Found this Webco rim in the pile, can't find much info on it or the bike, any idea's. Thanks.


----------



## ericbaker (Mar 1, 2012)

Late 70s- early 80s bmx co. that made good quality stuff for a rather short period of time. On the rare side of things.

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/webco/


----------



## partsguy (Mar 1, 2012)

WOW! I'm tempted to go picking at your scrap yard! Somebody is junkin' good stuff!


----------

